# filipinos in macau



## skylineowl (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone know of budget accommodation in macau , for weekly or monthly rental? please let me know asap for december.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

try searching the hostel section

43 Hotels in Macau, Macao - Best Price Guarantee - Booking.com


----------



## skylineowl (Nov 21, 2014)

its all big bucks a night hotels, no sign of a 10 quid hostel


----------



## skylineowl (Nov 21, 2014)

no hostels


----------

